# Pedigree snobbery!



## Izzy27 (Aug 21, 2012)

I had my first taste of pedigree snobbery today. Went to small local dog show in aid of Guide Dogs For The Blind. As we walked past the first stall, on arrival, a woman stopped us and asked what sort of dog Farley was. I very proudly said that she was a Cockerpoo. She then went on to tell me that she didn't like crossbreeds, she bred Labradors, but that the Cockerpoo was alright. I said that they are a lovely dog with excellent temperaments and are low moulting and walked off. Suffice to say that we didn't visit her stall! We decided for a bit of fun to enter Farley into some of the competitions being run as all money was for the Charity. Couldn't enter her into the puppy class as she isn't a pedigree so we put her in for Best Crossbreed and she came second. Sorry for the rant but I don't care what she is, she's gorgeous.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I think what people's problem is we are "paying" for our mutts... And some think why pay when you can go to the pound and get one for very cheap and of course save a life... 

But the truth is that way is not for everyone... We are going the breeder route. No one is going to tell me where to spend my own hard earned gotten money. As far as I'm concerned every pure breeds where mutts at one time...

P.S. there are snobs in every area. I belong to a Cruise Critic which is another web forum site for cruises. We love and cruise Carnival, which has been in the news lately. When we say we are book on a cruise and mention Carnival. We get the stares. LOL Or they are the Wal-Mart of cruising... It so funny to listen to these people. And some are family members.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Also I think some people that have pedigree breeds can be quite purest and very snobby as they believe a cross of two breeds is inferior when in actual fact combining the two breeds there are less genetic issues. With the cockapoo in my experience I have a sweet natured gorgeous loving dog who sheds very little if at all. The negatives are the matting but with a good grooming routine it's not an issue as it is a small price to pay for my beautiful CROSSBREED! Woe betide anyone that every says a bad word against him! Sending big hugs to all those beautiful Cockapoos out there X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hard luck for encountering a pedigree snob D)
Well done on your second place rosette.
Sadly there are some very opinionated people out there - just smile and move on. Sad for them that they do not realise what fantastic dogs our crossbreeds are. 
Their loss.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I bet if every pedigree dog had a DNA test there would be a hint of something else there. And even if not, breeding to a standard has not done a lot of dogs many favours in the health stakes. I love my Max and I love my Mandy. Both beautiful well tempered dogs and I don't care what anyone else thinks.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sorry you had to experience this .. It is so silly really, as lets face it all dogs are wonderful .. why do people have to do this, my breed is better than your thing .. not needed 

Pleased it didn't spoil your day, ahh second place is BRILL, and for an excellent charity too


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

yay cat. as of now all dogs came from wolves, so with that in mind all dogs are in bread, and cross bread to get the dog they have to day.if you could go back in time with each bread you would find that they all are cross breads. .the selection of selective breading makes a bread, ..keeping that bread pure is .what they call pure bread, but up to the time they say this is the dog I was trying to achieve it is a cross bread .ok is that clear as mud Haaaa Haaaa.i love my cockapoo. and I have had pure breads and they all are wonderful ,and a delight to own and love


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

All through my childhood we had pedigree dogs, yet every dog I have ever personally owned has been a cross breed. To be fair I was distraught as a child at the fact of my two Dobermans not living past 6 years of age. Yet my crossbreed Steffi live to 16! I did look at pedigrees when researching which breed to go for before choosing a cockapoo, but all had little things that put me off. Cockapoo was the only "breed" I could not find fault with! Says it all really. But at the end of the day a dog is a dog, mans (woman and kids) best friend, whatever the breed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

I agree with you jasper,,i have all ways had a dog for one thing .a loving friend .if you get a dog for any other reason then your doing the dog and your self a large disjustius. ,there is nothing in the world so great then the love of a dog,,they just keep giving you all the attention and love from there hearts and ask very little in return.so no matter what king of dog you have ,just enjoy it love for you and keep it safe and happy


----------



## Izzy27 (Aug 21, 2012)

Totally agree with all your comments. I did look at getting a rescue dog but with two cats, teenagers and young nieces I was unable, at the time, to find one that would fit into our family. We are constantly stopped, when out with Farley, by people wanting to know what sort of dog she is and people saying how gorgeous she is. My husband was sitting outside Sainsburys once waiting for me when a man came over to him and said "where did you get your dog from mate, she's a real babe magnet!' He had obviously noticed that Farley had been receiving lots of attention whilst waiting for me. Unfortunately Farley wasn't as impressed as I was at coming second, she managed to get her rosette off the side and chew it! Obviously didn't agree with the Judge's decision.


----------

